# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Escolha de reflex

## Pedro Albino

Viva, com o  :Xmassmile:  a chegar, é hora de pensar em prendas, como tal, peço a vossa ajuda relativamente a máquinas reflex, sendo que irá servir para fotografar os miúdos, o aquário (claro),  fotos no exterior...
enfim uma utilização variada.

As minhas opções são, e, por ordem de preferência as seguintes:
1º - Sony DSLR alpha 200
2º - Canon EOS 1000D
3º - Nikon D60
4º - Pentax K200D  

Sei que são algumas, mas gostaria de saber a vossa opinião, pois os meus conhecimentos fotográficos são muito poucos.

Obrigado :Pracima:

----------


## Vasco Santos

2º - Canon EOS 1000D sem duvida  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Apoiado canon sem dúvidas, podes comparar as características delas na pixmania por exemplo...de qualquer forma se puderes compra um segmento acima.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Se puderes compra nikon, sao sempre mais faceis de vender, para alem de muito melhor qualidade.

As canon que me passaram pelas maos nao as achei grande coisa.

Mas bom conselho mesmo, eh pegares em ti, ires ate uma fnac, e pedires para as exprimentar, levares um cartao de memoria, usares e veres os resultados em casa. 

e se possivel a nova D90... da nikon claro.

----------


## Pedro Albino

Já tive com elas na mão, a que me agradou mais foi a Sony, mas em vez da Alpha 200, vou optar pela Alpha 300 em principio.

A Canon coloquei-a de parte, segundo li o sensor CCD é superior ao CMOS, isto para além de que a A300 já tem liveview que pode dar jeito em algumas situações.

A Pentax, também me atrai um pouco, tem uma caracteristica importante também, que é a sua robustez e "estanquecidade" ao pó e salpicos. 

Vamos ver e esperar mais para o final, a ver se aparecem as promoções, o factor  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  também é para ter em conta.

Obrigado pelas opiniões.

A D90 é muito grande para mim... :SbRiche:

----------


## Pedro Albino

Já me esquecia, a Sony tem estabilizador no corpo, o que em principio "estabiliza" todas as lentes.

As outras, teriam de ser lentes com estabilizador tipo a IS, que penso serem um pouco mais caras que as normais. (corrijam-me se disser alguma asneira).

----------


## PedroMariani

Boas, tambem tens sempre a Canon 450D que eu comprei e estou muito satisfeito.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Canon sem dúvida alguma, qualidade das lentes e sempre um passo à frente da Nikon a nível tecnológico. Mais informações em www.dpreview.com ou www.fredmiranda.com

----------


## Pedro Albino

> Canon sem dúvida alguma, qualidade das lentes e sempre um passo à frente da Nikon a nível tecnológico. Mais informações em www.dpreview.com ou www.fredmiranda.com



Excelentes sites, obrigado.

Tenho que ir estudar outra vez... :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva
Bem sou fã de Canon, muito melho que a Nikon.
Como já disse em outro tópico, o problema da Sony, ao menos cá no Brasil, é que ñão dão garantia a máquinas compradas fora do país.

Segue parte de um texto sobre a EOX1000D

*Bem, quando mais parecia que o mercado de câmeras fotográficas estava passando por uma calmaria, a Canon acaba de jogar uma pedrada na concorrência. Hoje, a fábrica japonesa acaba de anunciar o lançamento da Canon EOS 1000D. Ao que parece, o equipamento é uma resposta aos lançamentos de câmeras DSLR de baixo preço perpetradas por Nikon (D40 e D60) e pela Olympus (E-420). A câmera, na escala de importância dos equipamentos, é inferior a EOS 450D, sendo quase uma melhora da EOS 400D. Seu corpo é menor e com menor número de detalhes. O peso também é o menor da linha EOS, apenas 502 gramas. Veja comparação de tamanho abaixo.* 
in http://meiobit.pop.com.br/meio-bit/-...rebel-xskiss-f

Abraços

Ricardo Lou

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> A Canon coloquei-a de parte, segundo li o sensor CCD é superior ao CMOS, isto para além de que a A300 já tem liveview que pode dar jeito em algumas situações.


lol... já foste apanhado pelo marketing tecnológico...  :SbSourire2:  

se quiseres uma máquina a sério, Canon ou Nikon, são as melhores opções

pessoalmente esta parece-me uma excelente máquina:
CANON   EOS 450D + objectiva EF-S 18-55 IS
http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/735885...va-ef-s-1.html

 :SbOk3: 

Tenho uma Canon Powershot S5 IS...
http://www.canon.pt/For_Home/Product...5_IS/index.asp
Na altura queria uma Reflex só que elas não tinham modo vídeo e não eram lá muito compactas, então optei por esta bridge, zoom óptico 12x com IS, e consigo também filmar a 640x480 com som stéreo  :Smile: 

PS: um video que filmei nas corridas da Red Bull Air Race     :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Albino

> Tenho uma Canon Powershot S5 IS...
> http://www.canon.pt/For_Home/Product...5_IS/index.asp


Como se porta ela em fotos macro?

Estou a ver que aqui pelo forum é só "canonistas" :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Porta-se assim...



Até as aiptasias ficam belas...  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Eduardo Futre

já vi que aqui também ha canonistas e nikonistas ferranhos  :HaEbouriffe:  

camaras de baixa media gama, praticamente n ha grande diferença e tendo emconta o mercado a que se destinam, achoq ue os utilizadores nem sequer têm capacidade de apreciar essas diferenças.

a nivel de lentes é tão boa uma marca como outra, se bem que ha gente a adaptar a nova 14-24 da nikon em canon 1ds markIII ( achas para a fogueira  :HaEbouriffe:   ) 

A nivel profissional até ha coisa de uma semana e meia atrás era assim. se queria uma camara para operar com pouca luz ambiente compravam uma nikon D700 ou D3, n ha neste momento camaras a operarem melhor em situações de pouca luz. Se precisivam de mta resolução para terem detalhes infimos e para ampliações gigantes entao 1ds mark III era a escolha a fazer.
 Agora saiu a nova D3x de 24 mega pixeis, mas ainda nenhum teste. acho que tal como nos sensores AP-S, tambem no full frame ja se começam a excitar um bocado demais com demasiados mega pixeis, mas vamos ver.

 A n ser que sejam vocacionadas para a mesma coisa, n se pode entrar em discussoes de qual é a melhor camara. Simplesmente umas são melhor vocacionadas para umas coisas e vice versa. É preciso definir aquilo que queremos fotografar e como, para esoclher a camara que melhor se adapta ás nossas necessidades.

----------


## JoaquimAlves

boas



sou novo no mundo da fotografia e nos salgados por isso so tenho andado da a ler um bocado daqui e da li mas fica este saite que comprei a minha canon 450D http://www.onichtech.com/index.php

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Será que o Pedro Albino ainda não comprou uma reflex???

Eu de reef's não percebo muito  :Coradoeolhos:  

Gostos existem para tudo...Nikon/Canon

As marcas lideres e para mim as melhores do mercado são sem qualquer dúvida as Canon e Nikon...Agora qual a melhor é como discutir qual é melhor a Ferrari ou a Lamborghini. 

Arrisco a dizer que 80% de uma foto vem da oportunidade de a tirar (e claro do fotografo), 15% da lente e os restantes 5% da máquina...portanto o meu conselho é sempre comprar um corpo razoável e investir numa boa lente.

Para quem gosta de foto para alem dos reef's pode dar um salto à minha página:
http://www.pedrocarvalho.pt.vu/

Quem precisar de ajuda para fotografar avise...quem quer ajudar no meu projecto de reef pode ir a:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=16657

Abraço e obrigado
Pedro

----------


## Gil Miguel

o Site da Onichtech referenciado acima  pelo Joaquim Alves tem de facto excelentes preços.

Mas.. apesar de referirem que têm a sede em Londres, quando se selecciona os produtos, o sitio de shipping é a Coreia do sul, o que representa no minimo um acrescimo de 30% no preço final (alfandega).

Alguem sabe se vem da Coreia do Sul ou de Inglaterra?

Tou á procura de dslr (gama de entrada tipo olympus e-420/500, nikon d40, canon 400D ou 1000D)...  :Smile:  se souberem sites com este nivel de preços na europa..ou alguem tenha uma em segunda mao(pm)

Cps
Gil 

Bom Ano!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Caro Gil Miguel

Mando vir normalmente o material de fotografia da http://www.digitalwonderworld.de/index.php
Embora não tenha os preços que têm a Onichtech quando comparados com os praticados cá em Portugal estes são bastante bons e vindo da Europa  :SbSourire:  

Para a escolha de uma reflex eu uso Canon e se escolhesse hoje faria as mesmas escolhas, no entanto a Nikon não fica a dever muito à Canon (o não deve mesmo nada) 

Como já disse antes são mas importantes as lentes que o corpo da máquina.
Se gostares de fotografia passa por: http://www.pedrocarvalho.pt.vu/


Sobre o meu projecto e se quiseres ajudarpassa por http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=16657

Espero ter ajudado
Pedro

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Pedro Albino desculpa estar a utilizar aqui o teu post, mas já agora aproveito a embalagem para pedir também uns conselhos, tenho um Canon 400eos, a máquina até que é bastante boa mas não estou contente com a lente que trás de origem, 18-55, estive a ver aqui http://www.digitalwonderworld.de/ind...th/102_121_276
e que me aconselham para tirar umas chapas de macro, que é a minha paixão.

----------


## BrunoMMSilva

Olá, ao invés da 1000D, aconselho a ponderar a 450D como outro colega já referiu, é de facto superior, os sites recomendados, especialmente o Dpreview é de facto o melhor para esclarecer as dúvidas.
Carlos dias... tenho ouvido falar muito bem da sigma 105mm!!
Abraço.

----------


## Eduardo Flor

Boas
Eu como sou novo nisto encomendei uma Olympus Sp-570-UZ,se alguem tiver alguma agradecia tb um comentario.
Ja agora estou a tratar de por o meu aquario no forum so tou a espera do escumador Elos 1000,para um volume de agua de 1100l
Eduardo Flor

----------


## JoaquimAlves

boas


eu pagei os a maquina (334.00) mais 37.00 de despesas de banco nao pegei despesas de envio

----------


## Eduardo Flor

joaquim 

compras te a olympus sp 570 us
ou a 560 us???
A 570 us esta esgotada estou a espera dea desde 12 de dEZEMBRO
Eduardo Flor

----------


## JoaquimAlves

boas



eu comprei foi a canon 450D

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boa noites

Carlos Dias uma excelente lente macro para canon é a EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro. Realmente a lente do kit é básica em termos de nitidez/contraste, rigor de auto focos, construção, etc. Vais notar uma grande diferença se optares pela Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro. 

Ficas muito bem servido para puro macro para wide close up tens outras hipoteses. .

Se gostares de fotografia fora do reef passa por: http://www.pedrocarvalho.pt.vu/


Sobre o meu projecto e se quiseres ajudarpassa por http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=16657

Espero ter ajudado
Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Albino

Viva, até já me tinha esquecido deste post, obrigado a todos mas já comprei máquina, e a feliz contemplada foi uma Canon SX10 IS.
Afinal acabei por não comprar reflex...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Viva, até já me tinha esquecido deste post, obrigado a todos mas já comprei máquina, e a feliz contemplada foi uma Canon SX10 IS.
> Afinal acabei por não comprar reflex...


Boas, parece ser uma óptima máquina, possivelmente um modelo sucessor da minha (S5 IS). Certamente irás apreciar a qualidade geral das fotos, o zoom óptico, e o vídeo com som e imagem muito porreiros.  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

já o tinha dito aqui que uma reflex é pior nos macros, as lentes comparáveis que a colocam em pé de igualdade (com todas as outras vantagens dslr) são carissimas, podemos fazer uma maior aproximação ao sujeito a ser fotografado com uma das tais banais...

portanto foi boa a decisão. eu tinha ido para uma panasonic, por outras questões...filmes hd.

uma máquina que tem o f 2.8 de origem diria muito mázinha fabricada circa 2001 ano domini, salvo erro com...lol 3.2 megapixels...
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS.../face+fish.JPG

reflex? nah...

----------

